# Getting pregnant while on your period??



## mm04 (Jun 13, 2012)

The evening after I got my period, my husband and I had sex. As well as the next morning and that afternoon. We did not use a condom and I'm curious what me chances are of getting pregnant. We do not have any kids yet and I've never been pregnant either. I've red online that it's possible but not likely. Are there any women on here that got pregnant while on their period?? 

We use protection (condoms) 99.9% of the time ... I'm not on any kind of birth control because of the side affects it gives me. We are talking about maybe to start trying to get pregnant soon but haven't quiet agreed on exactly when we will start trying. 

Thanks in advance for your responses!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, sperm can live inside you for around a week, so it is possible to get preg on your period. If you ovulate early this month for some reason, say if you have an irregular cycle, I would giess your chamces go way up. 

Condoms are, IMO, entirely too unreliable for birth control. (I have two children that prove just how unreliable they can be.) Maybe you should try something like those plastic cups that cover your cervix or spermicides if you want a change from condoms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mm04 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for your reply cara. We have never had issues with condoms. In April I got my period around the 10th... Well in may I didn't get it till the 24th.. I was over a week lake. June I got it Thursday the 28th. So my cycle is a little off??!! But not pregnany. But now that within 24 hrs we had unprotected sex (on my period) I just am wondering how likely it might be that I get pregnant. We don't be disappointed but id be slightly shocked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Your period makes you acidic so sperm doesn't live. Even though it can live up to 7 days in best conditions, your period is not best conditions.

You ovulate 14 days BEFORE your period, that's your luteal phase. I don't know how long your cycles are, so i can't say when you'd ovulate after your period. But most likely you didn't conceive while starting your period. It is not good conditions for sperm to live. Count ahead to your ovulation time, which is usually 14 days to 19 days. Anything less would hurt your chances of conceiving although it can happen.

Chart your cycles and see when 14 days BEFORE your period hits. That would be your best opportunity to conceive. The 4 days before and 1 day after as eggs only live about 24 hours.

My cycles are 33 days long. I ovulate on day 19. Hubs and I had sex day 19 and now have a 3.5 year old.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

I am one of the lucky women who has always been regular. 
We hardly use condoms and I don't use hormonal birth control.

I track my cycle and ovulation times on a calender. 
Ovulation for me generally occurs about 2 weeks after my period ends. 
You can get an at-home ovulation kit and test yourself to get familiar with your cycle.

We've had sex while I'm pre-menstrual and when I'm on my period. We don't have unprotected sex 5 days prior to ovulation.

Here's a good menstrual cycle chart.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I had my "period" three times the month I conceived, and we used two forms of birth control. When it's meant to be it will happen!!

Heed others' advice - getting pregnant on your period is entirely possible and not all that uncommon. Proceed with this knowledge! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

While unusual, yes, it is possible. I do know of a woman who got pregnant right after her period. They weren't TTC, they just wanted the closeness (her words). Well, roughly 9 months later, their daughter was born. 

Regarding luteal phase...When I was charting, mine was regularly 10-11 days. In all the reading I did, I learned that 9 days was a short phase, but 10+ was normal. 

Now, here's something I found odd. I had a miscarriage my first pregnancy. Right after the bleeding stopped, I conceived my son (now 11 years old). So, odd things DO happen on occasion! LOL


----------



## mm04 (Jun 13, 2012)

My period is over, has been over for a few days. Now I'm experiencing sharp cramp like pain in my lower abdomen. It's been a week now since I got my period and we had unprotected sex. How soon could I take a pregnancy test? I don't want to wait till the end of July and find out.... 

My husband and I aren't trying to get pregnant, if I am than I am, if I'm not I'm not. BUT like most of us women... Of course we would be just super happy if we are; right!!!!????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

You're going to have to wait at least another week or so, blood tests can pick up the pregnancy hormone, hCG, 11 days after conception, a urine test can pick it 12-14 days after.
Waiting until a week after your first missed period will give you the best results. 

I got PG while on my period, so yes, it is possible.
We weren't TTC but we also weren't using any BC.
I ultimately ended up having a miscarriage in my 12th week. 

Every woman's cycle is clearly different, hence why it can be so difficult to conceive.
If it was easy, then every woman would get PG when she wanted to.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I swear I've gotten pregnant with all 3 of my kids while on my period, so I think it can happen even though my dr said it could not. I've always had really weird cycles. Although now I don't have cycles due to hysterectomy that I wish I had not gotten done. 

Every time I got pregnant was toward the end spotting faze of my period. Days before the spotting faze of my periiod I would notice my husband going crazy nuts around the beginning of my period and by the time I would start to slow down bleeding is when I would finally in most cases say yes. So for me I think i ovulate soon after I start my period. I even did ovulation tests per directions on package during atime we were trying to concieve our now 7 year old son, the ovulation test never picked up that I was ovulating. I never did the test during my period. Would have been interesting if I had.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you tried charting your temperature? That's how I always knew when I was ovulating and learned how my cycles went.

Blueskies, I bet you ovulated early in the month. 

I always ovulate between day 10-15 and my period comes exactly 14 days after ovulation. So sometimes my periods are 24 days apart and sometimes 29. Usually it's around day 13. My periods last 6-7 days so theoretically I could get pregnant on day 7 (end of period for me sometimes) if I ovulated on day 10. However, it would be highly unlikely for me to get pregnant on days 1-5.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a biology teacher, i get the pleasure (yeah right) to teach this stuff to teens. In answer to your question it is possible yes. Specially because many women experience a loss of endometrium tissue and think that they are initiating their menstruation cycle when they are not. 

It is unlikely, but fully possible yes.


----------

